# Water Cooled 'Hired Man' - Completed



## chads (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for looking... Chads


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 6, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!  :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


  Ron


----------



## CallMeAL (Mar 6, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## spuddevans (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a truely beautiful example !!! A lovely finish and very well presented. Well done that man!!


Tim


----------



## Dave G (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nicely done! I like the contrast of colors, makes it easier to see. Also liking the satin brass look. Dave


----------



## DaveH (Mar 6, 2011)

Chads

Top Marks

Dave


----------



## awJCKDup (Mar 6, 2011)

Chads
That is very nice--I mean VERY nice. I like the satin look on the brass. Way cool 
John


----------



## Maryak (Mar 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL :bow:


----------



## metalmad (Mar 6, 2011)

Chad 
its a work of Art and give me pleasure just for the looking 
Pete


----------



## BillC (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship indeed! Running these M&B's engines is such a joy too - relaxing to behold.

Bill C.


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 6, 2011)

A very classy piece, done that superb workmanship. Easy on the eyes!!


----------



## agmachado (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Chads,

Very nice work... congratulations!

What's the next project ?

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## slkride (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW what a fabulous job on a great model just wonderful excellent work chads              

                          slkride


----------



## chads (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. 

I'm thinking of doing an air cooled H&M next. Maybe the Gade or Red Wing - or perhaps a Bob Shores Little Hercules. Hmmm....


Don


----------



## BillC (Mar 7, 2011)

I can vouch for the Red Wing.....substantial engine and a good runner.

BillC


----------



## m_kilde (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Chads

This engine is most beautiful work - very nice finishing

 :bow:


----------



## MikeA (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Don,

Just echoing what the others have said - beautiful work and something anyone would be proud to claim as their effort.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Brian Thomas (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice. I would love to see it run.


----------



## chads (Mar 8, 2011)

I have video of it running in the "Engines from Castings" forum but it was not painted at that time.

Don


----------



## chads (Mar 16, 2011)

I drilled the head bolt holes undersize and tapped them. Then I attached an aluminum block to the head with screws and installed the block into the 4-jaw chuck. Only 3 screws can be used due to the rocker arm holder. After I machined the head, I redrilled the holes to the correct size.

Don


----------



## rklopp (Mar 16, 2011)

When I built mine, I had a big enough lathe and 4-jaw chuck to simply grab the casting by the edges for facing. I subsequently mounted it face down on the mill and spotted all the head stud bosses to the same height. That way, I could mount it on either face for further machining and guarantee alignment of features.


----------

